# Dairy wethers for meat?



## KPhomestead (Oct 21, 2014)

Does anyone here raise dairy wethers out for meat? I know that around here at least dairy breed Billy's are sold very cheap as week old kids. I figure I am already bottle feeding one of my Boer kids, what's a couple more. 
I know that won't grow a large or as fast as actual meat breeds, but for the cost I think it's still a win win.

Does anyone else do this? And if so do you have any advice.


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Before I bought goats I decided that the best thing to do with my bucklings that I didn't think were worth selling or didn't sell would be to eat them. We butchered three 6-9 month old bucklings last year. They tasted like the best lamb we every had. They were just raised on hay, alfalfa, and a tiny bit of grain. I don't know about cost or how much meat we got from them but I do think it is a huge benefit to eat something you know is humanly raised and fed correctly.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Ditto! I've eaten some dairy wethers and they were great!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I raise dairy wethers for meat. Can't remember what I figured my PPlb has been but they taste great and I am satisfied with the amount of meat I get.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

I got 60lbs of meat off of two 6 month old alpine Nubian bucks.

I didn't disbud or whether them. I left them on mom ( plus grain, hay, and browse) until the day I took them to the butcher.

I feel it's humane use of my boys since there aren't guaranteed good homes out there as whethers and I feel only a select few should be sold intact.

So I think it's a great idea to raise them for meat alongside the meat breeds. Especially if it's not really adding any work for you.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Ditto above. All of our surplus boys (and some girls) go for meat. We have not even given them grain the past few years; just hay and browse. The meat is tasty and tender.


----------



## goatcreekfarm (Feb 27, 2016)

long long long ago, I bought a baby goat at an auction for $7.00. my kids (human) bottle fed him and it was so darn cute. when he got big we gave him to a farmer. later, he was butchered and they gave us back some roasts. yum! like lamb, but, better. 

stored that away in my memories for 30 years, and now I want to raise meat goats. so, yes, a dairy male, just like dairy male cows, you can buy cheap to raise for meat. 

kat


----------



## goatcreekfarm (Feb 27, 2016)

luvmyherd said:


> Ditto above. All of our surplus boys (and some girls) go for meat. We have not even given them grain the past few years; just hay and browse. The meat is tasty and tender.


how old do you butcher?


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

For those of us who probably couldn't bring ourselves to butcher the little darlings ourselves, what's the going rate (or range) for having them butchered? I have a 2 week old buckling that's cute as a bug, but I don't think he's really breeding quality...soooooo....he falls into the category of this thread. Breaks my heart, but... So, avg or anticipated processing costs? Thanks!


----------



## NicoleV (Dec 12, 2015)

Here in expensive California, a custom butcher will cost you about $180 per goat (a little cheaper if its a small goat) to butcher and cut and wrap. Ouch! I really want to learn how to do it myself, but the opportunity hasn't come up yet.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

NicoleV said:


> Here in expensive California, a custom butcher will cost you about $180 per goat (a little cheaper if its a small goat) to butcher and cut and wrap. Ouch! I really want to learn how to do it myself, but the opportunity hasn't come up yet.


Ouch is right! That's a hefty price to pay to eat "little darling"! I'll have to call some local processers...maybe here in deer and hog hunting country it's a bit more reasonable. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

I paid $32 per goat straight fee for butchering, $10 per goat to dispose of offal, and then $0.34 /pound to cut and vacuum wrap the meat.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

nicolemackenzie said:


> I paid $32 per goat straight fee for butchering, $10 per goat to dispose of offal, and then $0.34 /pound to cut and vacuum wrap the meat.


That's much more reasonable! Where are you located Nicole?


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Southern maine


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

>>>how old do you butcher?<<<
It depends on how many we have but usually between 6-18 months.
And we do it ourselves. No way it would be worth it to pay for butchering.

For those wanting to learn there are many good sources. We pretty much learned by reading a book and on the job training. Hubby slaughters and dresses and I cut/grind/wrap. My theory is; if it looks like a roast then it is a roast. Nothing fancy needed. Tastes as good.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I send two wethers to freezer camp each fall, either Nubians or Lamanchas. So far I have gotten no less than 52 pounds of meat from a 7 month old wether. My former slaughter house closed, so I am not sure how much it will cost me this year to have them processed.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Here I pay 80.00 per goat to have it slaughtered. We get ours ground with added pork fat.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I pay $75 and that gives me vacuum sealed packed meat of all different cuts including ground meat with added fat.


----------



## NicoleV (Dec 12, 2015)

luvmyherd said:


> >>>how old do you butcher?<<<
> It depends on how many we have but usually between 6-18 months.
> And we do it ourselves. No way it would be worth it to pay for butchering.
> 
> For those wanting to learn there are many good sources. We pretty much learned by reading a book and on the job training. Hubby slaughters and dresses and I cut/grind/wrap. My theory is; if it looks like a roast then it is a roast. Nothing fancy needed. Tastes as good.


For you DIY slaughter people, do you stun the wether first, or just stick them? Sorry for graphic subject, but I'm clueless on finding a way to stun the animal first. I've read books that say you can use a sledge hammer, but what if I miss on the first try! I hate the thought of watching one of my goats bleeding out for a few minutes while they are consciously aware they are dying. I don't mean this in any bad way for those who just stick them, just my personal opinion.

Also, I live in an urban area, so shooting a gun would be out of the question and raise too many alarms.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I believe shooting or slitting the throat are the acceptable at home methods.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Hubby gives them a pan of grain and puts a .22 shell in the back of the head. Then slits their throat. (We live in a rural area where people tend to mind their own business.) We have only had one bad experience where the goat did not want to die.

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f185/poor-hubby-167531/


----------



## goatcreekfarm (Feb 27, 2016)

oh no.

read this - 
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f185/poor-hubby-167531/

eeekkkk.

my hubs can't do it. I prob can't either. will have to find a butcher.

we had a dog that needed to be put down, neither of us could do it. had to find a vet open at midnight. 

we butchered rabbits long long long ago.

animal lover, k


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

We are animal lovers too. Most pets go to the vet when the time comes. 
We have just had to learn to detach from livestock. It is not always easy. (If it was; I would worry.)


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

goatcreekfarm said:


> oh no.
> 
> read this -
> http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f185/poor-hubby-167531/
> ...


Don't feel bad. Not everyone can do it. Nothing wrong with finding a butcher to do it for you. Another option would be a combo approach. You could find someone to come to the farm and put the goat down for you, then you could do the processing part.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

There are a lot of us on here who take our animals to a processor. Nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I can't do it myself. I have this horrible fear that I won't kill them the first shot, and of course I'm the one yelling 'it's still alive shoot it again' when the muscles twitch. I just sit in the house and count to 20 after I hear a shot then go out to help. Don't get me wrong I've had to put on my big girl panties and put animals down but I was still on the edge of throwing my guts up with worry that they would suffer. But thank goodness I have a husband, dad and 2 brothers that can usually do it for me.
But I agree about having someone put them down and then you doing the rest if you can do so.


----------



## goatcreekfarm (Feb 27, 2016)

thanks you all! 

of course you all are animal lovers too! or you wouldn't be here!! :thumbup:

glad I'm not the only one a little squeamish about it. 

kat


----------



## KPhomestead (Oct 21, 2014)

So my real question is do you guys think this would actually be profitable? I know it with cost a ton to bottle feed these kids up til weaning then pasture is free. 

But I think I'd probably have at least $100 into them by then.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Hmmm I dunno depends on your market. There may be a good market for very young goat that hasn't been disbudded or neutered. Spring lamb season. Then you won't have put as much into them.


----------



## reverendxlt (Dec 6, 2015)

I know this thread is a little old... but for those who cannot or will not use a gun to put the animal down. If you opt to stun with a hammer, please do so to the back of the head on a goat... the front is incredibly difficult to apply a stunning force to.


----------

